# Internal Auditor, anyone?



## miu (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I would ask if any in this forum has applied for the occupation Internal Auditor? If so, please give me some advice. 

Thank you


----------



## Pasrichas (May 26, 2015)

Hi,

Miu have you applied your VATASSESS assessment.

Pasrichas


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

what advise you need?


----------



## Pasrichas (May 26, 2015)

Hi,
firstly thanks for your message, I never expected that I shall be offered help from friends originally from Bangladesh and Sri Lanks, sorry for this thinking.
I am confused what docs need to submit for VETASSESS. I have ten years of experience, with 5 employers,if I include my internship during CA it becomes more than 13 years. Do I need to submit experience letter and reference letter for all the employers ( As it is difficult to get from some employers now). Do i need to submit salary slips and bank statements for all this period.( In my initial years I was paid in cash). It shall be highly thankful if you can share the drafts of your letters/CV etc.

One more question did VETASSESS and DIAC came for physical verification at your employer. If yes what they check.

thanks & regards,
Pasricha


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

*Hi*

Both of you. As i told you all i have done the External Auditor. Since i have granted visa i may help you thorugh the process. Pls tel speciafially point form what help yo all need/


----------



## Pasrichas (May 26, 2015)

Hi,
I have more than 8 years experience, I shall be able to get experience certificate from my previous employers as well current employer. Should I scan bank statements and Income tax returns both for this 8 year period to show paid employment.(VETASSESS assessment).

Please reply.
Thanks
Pasricha


----------



## Pasrichas (May 26, 2015)

Sir, if required do I need to scan complete income tax returns or only acknowledgement will suffice ?
thanks, Pasricha


----------



## Pasrichas (May 26, 2015)

bdapplicant said:


> what advise you need?


Hi bdapplicant,

In your case do you submitted bank statement for whole of employment period or for the period for which you do not have the salary slips. One more question do you submitted your income tax returns if yes the whole income tax return or just the acknowledgement receipt.
Awaiting your reply.
thanks
Pasricha


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

*Hi*



Pasrichas said:


> Sir, if required do I need to scan complete income tax returns or only acknowledgement will suffice ?
> thanks, Pasricha


Dear Pasrichas

Seems you are going to get the Qualification and the Experience assessed from VETA. Time to time you may have to put entries in this forum whenever you have a doubt. I will make you a list of documents you may need this. We have applied same way. Put much as possible credible credentials but not over load. you may submit all like this.

Scanned Coloured Copies of all of the below of the originals. Or else get a photocopies attested by notepub/Lawyer then scanned again. (Either ways ok)

1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate Original and English Translation
3. National Identity card - Original and English Translation
4. Advance Level/Ordinary Level result sheets. (In your country this may be Universiry entry level certificate.
5. Degree Certificate
6. Results Transcript which includes all the details of the subjects with grades & GPA
7. Details Syllabus from the Uni / Professional Body
8. For Each Employer (Submit all possible supportive documents scanned and attahced cleary in a good order like this.

Employer 1. Name.

1. Appointment Letter
2. Experience Letter.
3. Promotion or Appraisal Letters if any
4. Appreciation Letters from clients or company if any.
5. Pay Slips
6. Bank statements or scanning of the Bank passbook which remitted the salary.
if you do not have payslips pls contact the previous emp. and try to get a pay card. pay card
is some thing issued by accountant or pay officer by including all the allowances given by them for the complete working period by you in on or two pages. this also works find and we submitted one of them for one employer.

7. EPF or ETF remitted by the employer.
8. IELTS sheet
The above details are more than enough for you any help pls put a private message to me.


----------



## Pasrichas (May 26, 2015)

Hi prasadg,
thanks for your message,
One of my previous employer has mentioned salary on experience letter given by them. Even than do I need to submit bank statement.( my bank account in which I was getting salary is closed long back.) Employer is not providing salary slips now. My income tax return for that period is not showing employer name.
Regds,
Yogesh Pasricha


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Good ques. For assessment you do not need salary slips or bank statement.

Salary slips and bank statements are requirements of DIAC. In my case, during my 5 years employment i did not have the salary statements for the initial year. Hence i submitted my bank statement. Since i am woking in a single bank and my salary credited to my bank account on a specified date hence i mentioned the salary date and submitted the whole statement of the 5 years.

Yes i submitted income tax documents- that is the income tax document provided by my bank where it is stated how was my income for the year and how much tax paid at source from my salary by my employeer- bank. I submitted all the separate documents for the 5 years.



Pasrichas said:


> Hi bdapplicant,
> 
> In your case do you submitted bank statement for whole of employment period or for the period for which you do not have the salary slips. One more question do you submitted your income tax returns if yes the whole income tax return or just the acknowledgement receipt.
> Awaiting your reply.
> ...


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

Pasrichas said:


> Hi prasadg,
> thanks for your message,
> One of my previous employer has mentioned salary on experience letter given by them. Even than do I need to submit bank statement.( my bank account in which I was getting salary is closed long back.) Employer is not providing salary slips now. My income tax return for that period is not showing employer name.
> Regds,
> Yogesh Pasricha


If the emp. is important to you pls submit the bank passbook or statement. If you cant then you have to go only wiht the exp. letter. If you are permennt they shoud be paying EPF and ETF? you can submit those.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi all members, 

Im looking for help from you guys for my case. I want to apply for vetassess skill assessment as an INTERNAL AUDITOR. briefly like : 

+ bachelor of commerce - accounting from Macquarie University, sydney - qualified on 19/12/2009
+ master of commerce from Macquarie University, sydney - qualified on 17/12/2011 ( 1 year full time - 1 year part time study online and work oversea at the same time )
+ CPA member ASA since 2014 - still studying the professional level 

I only have one job since 1/2011 - position: internal audit staff. 

1. Does anyone know about the new change in 2015 Vetassess that the " Vetassess assessment will include an assessment of the highest qualification level and the “date deemed skilled” based on qualification and employment evidence provided " can affect my employment's number of years experience ? IF they assess my highest qualification does that mean i will lose all the years of experience as my CPA is still in progess and i just became ASA in 2014 ? 

To my knowledge, my Bachelor degree is in accounting is already in highly relevant. My position since 2011 is already as an internal auditor therefore i must be "skilled" since that day. And it will be so unfair if they deduct my year of experiences just because i have some more qualifications. 

As i need the outcome will state that " More than 3 years of employment is highly relevent ..." so that I can to claim my 10 points for 5 years working experiences overseas in Point test. 


2. For employment evidence. Reference letter / My Social Insurance book ( which has company name on that ) and Payslip should be enough right ? I dont have bank statement and income tax return because i did not have to pay any income tax ( because i have dependants )

Please advise if you can ? 
Thank you a lot guys
with best regards,


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello pasrichas,

I am applying for internal auditor, while filling out the sgr1 form it asked there the thesis or major project required b4 receiving the college diploma. I dont have thesis but rather feasibility study but the problem is i can no longer remember the title of my feasibility study submitted.

If i will leave blank that question will vetassess assessment be affected? Or hiw material is that to my academic assement?

I hope you can help me clear this worries of mine, i am stuck because of this.

Thanks.

Robe


----------



## prasvik86 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello pasrichas,

I am an Internal Auditor and done with VETASSESS and its positive. I am from India and the VETASSESS note says that my BCom is equal to an Australia Qualification. I am not sure how do i put this in my EOI. Since i get points for this i would like to get some help on this. Please help


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi prasvek86, robe here, i just recently lodge my application to vetassess. i just want to ask, how long did you wait til you received your result?

Did vetassess made a phone call to your employer or directly to you?


----------



## Pasrichas (May 26, 2015)

Hi Prasvik,

Can I have your phone no. ? As you have already got positive assessment I need some clarifications.

thanks
Pasricha


----------



## prasvik86 (Jul 16, 2015)

My mail ID is <snip>. Can we start chatting there, if you dont mind?

*Sorry, but no personal information please - it's for your protection too! Rule 4 applies: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

kaju/moderator*


----------



## prasvik86 (Jul 16, 2015)

IA VET said:


> Hi prasvek86, robe here, i just recently lodge my application to vetassess. i just want to ask, how long did you wait til you received your result?
> 
> Did vetassess made a phone call to your employer or directly to you?



Hi Robe,

It took 3 months.. Not sure what they did to evaluate my credentials though


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

I see, but you did not receive any call from vetassess officer for further questions/clarifications on your application?


----------



## Pasrichas (May 26, 2015)

thanks prasvik, sure I shall send you mail.


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

prasvik86 said:


> Hello pasrichas,
> 
> I am an Internal Auditor and done with VETASSESS and its positive. I am from India and the VETASSESS note says that my BCom is equal to an Australia Qualification. I am not sure how do i put this in my EOI. Since i get points for this i would like to get some help on this. Please help


Hi prasvik86,
when did you apply for VETA and how long did the assessment take.
Currently i'm gathering all the docs required.


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

*Internal Auditor*

Hi Guys

I m Internal Auditor with 5 years of experience, my Vetasses result is positive. I have applied for SS on 24 July 2015, but till to date no response received. Can any one help me out that when they are going to start invitation or how much time consumed for receiving of invitation.

my points are 55+5


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi, SS is time consuming. We waited for Exter. Aud. for some time and received a mail that they need to discuss further. Better go ahead with 189 if you have 60/65 that is the best option.


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

I discussed my issue with MARA agent , they said to me Internal Auditor is highly demand able.. but with my experience i seems occupation is less demand able and lots of candidates applied for it.

I m losing hope.


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

nomy4u said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I m Internal Auditor with 5 years of experience, my Vetasses result is positive. I have applied for SS on 24 July 2015, but till to date no response received. Can any one help me out that when they are going to start invitation or how much time consumed for receiving of invitation.
> 
> my points are 55+5


R u applying in NSW? 

OMG, u r losing hope.. how much more myself i am still awaiting for vetassess result..


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

IA VET said:


> R u applying in NSW?
> 
> OMG, u r losing hope.. how much more myself i am still awaiting for vetassess result..



Yes i have applied for NSW and in other states i think there is no availability of Internal Auditor. As per MARA agent in last year Internal Auditor's got invitation within 10 to 15 days. Let see wat happened.


----------



## monajit (Jul 11, 2015)

bdapplicant said:


> what advise you need?


Dear bdappliacnt,

I have completed BBA & MBA(Major in Accounting) from Dhaka University.I dont have any professional qualification like CA.can i apply for assessment as internal auditor?

Please let me know.


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

Guys, a any idea when programme year the 2016-17 will begin?

Occupational ceiling for the year 2015-16 has been reached.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

The program year always runs from July 1 - June 30


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Is occupation ceiling effect Visa190 also?? 

Occupation ceiling is end for visa 189.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

ceiling limit exhausted for this code only...
m so amazed...why so much of application suddenly


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

Please do let me know if u will received an invite soon.



nomy4u said:


> IA VET said:
> 
> 
> > R u applying in NSW?
> ...


----------



## AIrfan (Nov 1, 2015)

*Those planning to apply in Subclass 190 as Internal Auditor, let us connect!*

Hello everyone!

As you would ve guessed I am planning on applying as an Internal Auditor in coming months. I see a lot of people applying as Accountant (General) or External Auditors but hardly any Internal Auditors. 

What qualifications do you hold? What kind of work experience you have had in Internal Auditing? When are you planning to apply? 

Thanks!
A.


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

AIrfan said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> As you would ve guessed I am planning on applying as an Internal Auditor in coming months. I see a lot of people applying as Accountant (General) or External Auditors but hardly any Internal Auditors.
> 
> ...


For Auditors under SS 189(Either External or Internal reached the cap of 1000 months ago), but still you can make it through SS 190. 

Vetassess is the body in charge so check the website and see how the assess Int. Aud. Be careful when claiming work experience because they are very strict


----------



## AIrfan (Nov 1, 2015)

afp85_19 said:


> For Auditors under SS 189(Either External or Internal reached the cap of 1000 months ago), but still you can make it through SS 190.
> 
> Vetassess is the body in charge so check the website and see how the assess Int. Aud. Be careful when claiming work experience because they are very strict



thank you for your feedback.

Are they only strict with certain job roles or is it common for all?

How possible are visits to office?

I am a Member of ACCA and have been working for a small Financial and Management Consultancy for approx. 6 years with the same organisation.

The thing with my organisation is that it is registered just as a partnership like many other consultancy or audit firms in our country. Our office is really small. We only have 1 phone line e.g.

I wonder how would this reflect if they were to do verifications. 

Any feedback would be highly appreciated.


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

AIrfan said:


> thank you for your feedback.
> 
> Are they only strict with certain job roles or is it common for all?
> 
> ...


Hey Airfan.

As long as your studies and experience are alligned with what they require I believe there would not be an issue.

Im not an expert regarding vetassess but from what I read is that they deduct 2 years or something from Experience, so don´t count on with 10 points of the experience.

Check the code ANZSCO of Int Aud and make sure your duties are pretty much the same or very close to.

Remember Vetasses process is kinda slow so could take up to 3 months or more, so if you got everything go for it , No need of IELTS to get a positive outcome. 

And I´m not sure if the CO would call to verify, he might or might not if everything is clear I would say no .


----------



## AIrfan (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you once again for your prompt and detailed response.

I have another question, what set of employment documents are considered good enough e.g. 

1) Experience letter from Employer
2) Pay slips (for which period?)
3) Bank Statements
4) Tax returns ( these are not available to me)

Thanks.


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

AIrfan said:


> Thank you once again for your prompt and detailed response.
> 
> I have another question, what set of employment documents are considered good enough e.g.
> 
> ...


Hey AIrfan hope you doing great mate

1) Yes Experience Letter such as (Employment records, Employment reference letter, Letter current Employer. etc etc would suffice). Something like this: 

Document preparation

Ensure that your testimonials are written on the official letterhead of your employer and include:

the exact period of your employment, including:
positions held
exact start and end dates
whether your positions were permanent or temporary
whether your positions were full- or part-time
your required working hours per week
the duties or responsibilities undertaken in each position
the salary you earned
the signature, name and position of the person who wrote the testimonial
the direct business contact number of the person who wrote the testimonial

2) PaySlips would work as well as Tax records

3)Bank statements it doesn´t say, that would work at CO level I guess.

4)Is Pakistan exempt from tax? or are you living in a country exempt of it? Still I would say for Vetasses would not matter.

5) Superannuation would also do the work.

Hope it helps Airfan, let me know how you go
All the best!


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Employment Assessed: Internal Auditor (11/2009 to 11/2014)
Based on the evidence provided, more than three years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills Assessment.


Please advise on the basis of above assessment should i claim for 3 years of experience or 5 years of experience for immigration purpose?


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi guys, 
Its very difficult to find a thread for internal auditors. I need some help.
My brother is a CA and had been working as an internal auditor in small CA firm back in india. He did an accounting diploma in auckland and is currently in nz on temporary work visa. He wants to explore internal auditor option for australian PR. His friend also was an internal auditor in some company in india with over 12 years of experience in internal audit but she got a negative skill assessment as internal auditor. We are not sure what went wrong.Can you guys please share the responsibilities you have used in your profiles for us to compare.We might be missing on something even if we are already doing it. If its its possible for you guys. Thankyou very much.


----------



## malhotrarohan (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi

How long does it take for skill assessment by Vetassess? I submitted all my documents on Nov 9th 2016. I have taken PTE and got Reading: 83, Listening :90 Speaking :90, Writing :90. I have 70 points. (30 age 20 PTE 15 Education 5 Work experience and if they recognize my Big four experience in India then another 10 points for that)

Are invitations being received for Internal Auditor occupation or has the occupational ceiling been reached?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

malhotrarohan said:


> Hi
> 
> How long does it take for skill assessment by Vetassess? I submitted all my documents on Nov 9th 2016. I have taken PTE and got Reading: 83, Listening :90 Speaking :90, Writing :90. I have 70 points. (30 age 20 PTE 15 Education 5 Work experience and if they recognize my Big four experience in India then another 10 points for that)
> 
> Are invitations being received for Internal Auditor occupation or has the occupational ceiling been reached?


my assessment took abt 1 month


----------



## malhotrarohan (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi Commie Rick

I think we are in the same boat. I have 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190. Does 70 with 189 automatically mean 75 for 190. I am an Internal Auditor working with KPMG. Received my skills assessment outcome and have been assessed positive. I see you filed EOI in Feb. Have you still not got an invitiation. Should I file for 189 and 190 simultaneously?Any advice?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

malhotrarohan said:


> Hi Commie Rick
> 
> I think we are in the same boat. I have 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190. Does 70 with 189 automatically mean 75 for 190. I am an Internal Auditor working with KPMG. Received my skills assessment outcome and have been assessed positive. I see you filed EOI in Feb. Have you still not got an invitiation. Should I file for 189 and 190 simultaneously?Any advice?


hello there fellow auditor.

no invitation yet. yes file both


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

malhotrarohan said:


> Hi Commie Rick
> 
> I think we are in the same boat. I have 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190. Does 70 with 189 automatically mean 75 for 190. I am an Internal Auditor working with KPMG. Received my skills assessment outcome and have been assessed positive. I see you filed EOI in Feb. Have you still not got an invitiation. Should I file for 189 and 190 simultaneously?Any advice?


Hi 
Congrats on your positive skill assessment. may i know how long did it take ? When did you apply ??
I have applied to vetassess on Nov 25th. waiting ..... .

Regards


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Coolgirl78 said:


> Hi
> Congrats on your positive skill assessment. may i know how long did it take ? When did you apply ??
> I have applied to vetassess on Nov 25th. waiting ..... .
> 
> Regards


Good luck on your assessment


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Good luck on your assessment


Thank you  and all the best for your Visa approval


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> my assessment took abt 1 month


Hi
When did you apply for Skill assessment? Did you or your employer receive any call from Vetassess??


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Coolgirl78 said:


> Hi
> When did you apply for Skill assessment? Did you or your employer receive any call from Vetassess??


I did mine in Jan 2016, no one called my boss . I'm not sure if they called hr. I wasn't informed of that


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Coolgirl78 said:


> Hi
> Congrats on your positive skill assessment. may i know how long did it take ? When did you apply ??
> I have applied to vetassess on Nov 25th. waiting ..... .
> 
> Regards


Any news of your assessment?


----------



## mahenbee (Nov 5, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> Any news of your assessment?


Congras for your invitation


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

mahenbee said:


> Congras for your invitation


Thank you !!!


----------



## malhotrarohan (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi CommieRick

I just wanted to check with you that when did you file your EOI and when did you get invite. I too have 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190. I have received an invite from NSW but was wondering whether its worth waiting for a 189 invite. I filed my EOI on 14 Feb 2017.

Appreciate your help

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Any news of your assessment?


Hello, My assessment is still pending..
Yesterday I submitted urgent request form and got reply saying the request is approved and will be treated with priority. hope will get soon..:fingerscrossed

Congrats on your invitation  Good luck :cool2:


----------

